# Periods after failed IVF



## MiniJack (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, just wondering about periods after a failed cycle. I had my period when the IVF failed and it lasted for ten days and was very painful and exhausting. I'm now on my second period and it's not right. It sort of started last week but seemed to not really get going and now I'm spotting again all this week. And I'm so tired too. Has anyone had messed up periods after their IVF or felt completely worn out? When does it pass? Thanks x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Minijack
Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. How long has it been between periods? It certainly took my period 2 or 3 cycles to settle down - they were heavier and more crampier than normal.
Xxx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Minijack 

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle  

After my second failed round, short protocol, it took 3 months for things to get back to normal. I had been on a huge dose of menopur, 7 powders, and cetrotide, to stop ovulation. As we wanted to do natural cycle  FET, after the failed round, I was using the dreaded ovulation sticks so I know I didn't ovulate for 3 months after. Most clinics ask for a 3 month break before doing another round, so I think it is normal for AF to be off for a while.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

Spooky I was wondering the same I went on here to ask the same question
I had my 2nd bfn the first one my cycle went back to normal straight away , but this time 
I have had brown spotting on and off all cycle and today it seems af has arrived( day 21 of a 27-28 day cycle) nice to know it isn't just me ...


----------

